# Goodbye, beloved Coral



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I bought my beatiful Coral on August 14, 2011. We have had constant battles with ich, pretty much every other month. This time around, he just couldn't pull through. He died september 5th after being with me for more than a year. I'm going to miss him. My mom and I picked him out together. <3 <3 <3 
Rest in peace, little buddy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So sad why do the good die young!!!!!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww he was so beautiful. Sorry for your loss of your Betta Coral


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

sorry to hear your news, RIP Coral


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Coral.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks alot guys. It means alot.
Well, at least a little good came out of this! His 3 gallon kritter keeper was given to my oldest betta, a female I've had for almost a year and a half. Her name is Luna Lovegood. She was $2.49, and when I saw her I never wanted another betta so badly! Well she now lives in Coral's old 3 gallon and she loooooooooooooooves it.  She used to live in a small 1 gallon, so this is definitely better for her. 
Thanks again guys.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry...where is he right now?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Where is who now? Coral is dead. He's the boy.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Did you bury Coral?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

No, sadly. It was the porcelain bowl for him. :/ It was late at night, so I didn't feel like going out in the dark, or saving him for a day before burying him.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, he sure was a red beauty!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh. Well, RIP Coral


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you candiceMM!


----------

